
The Long and Lucrative Mirage of the Driverless Car - kosei
https://www.theringer.com/tech/2019/5/16/18625127/driverless-cars-mirage-uber-lyft-tesla-timeline-profitability
======
kosei
Curious whether VC funding anticipated this long a timeline for autonomous
driving and VR or if they all got swept along with the hype too. Countless
billions invested with a very long time horizon.

